# Dell Inspiron Display problem



## bigdp (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder if anyone could help me with this problem.
My laptop Dell Inspiron M5010 wont start up properly. I can see the screen when i switch it on but the text is really hard to read and it is flickering. This also happens when i go into the bios settings.
i plugged it into an external monitor but it was also the same problem.
Is there any advice from anyone about fixing this problem? I can upload pictures of what the screen looks like at start up if that helps.
Thanks very much


----------



## night-fury (Nov 27, 2014)

seems like a hardware issue with display adaptor. you need to get it checked from Dell if you have warranty on it or any local laptop repair shop.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dell laptops have a diagnostic boot option. Turn the machine off, with the machine off hold down the fn button and power it up. This will start the diag boot, let it run, and post the results back here.


----------



## bigdp (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. It's out of warranty and local repairer is very expensive. 
It's a strange problem. I am currently running it and can barely see the Windows underneath the blurry screen. However when I move the mouse pointer over the blurry screen, it clears as if I am using an eraser and I can see the screen perfectly clear. 
Any tips about fixing it myself?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

valis said:


> dell laptops have a diagnostic boot option. Turn the machine off, with the machine off hold down the fn button and power it up. This will start the diag boot, let it run, and post the results back here.


----------



## night-fury (Nov 27, 2014)

bigdp said:


> Thanks for your reply. It's out of warranty and local repairer is very expensive.
> It's a strange problem. I am currently running it and can barely see the Windows underneath the blurry screen. However when I move the mouse pointer over the blurry screen, it clears as if I am using an eraser and I can see the screen perfectly clear.
> Any tips about fixing it myself?


You may want to run 'LCD BIST' (Built in self test); runs independent of the 'Operating system' and 'GPU' and tests only the 'LCD'. Follow the steps here:

http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/51934/en?c=us&s=gen&cs=&l=en

and as Valis said, post the results back.


----------



## bigdp (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi I run the test and everything passed except one. It says Error code : 0413. Msg: Error code: 2000-0413. Msg: Error code : Cables- LCD cable not detected. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Something is whacky on the inside. Im on mobile right now so limited in internet but google n5010 lcd cable not detected and hit the Dell forum. When i get in tonight i will try to post more.

Bottom line, you will needto get inside thatcase. If you are not comfy with that you may want to contact a localshop.

Was this dropped?


----------



## bigdp (Dec 18, 2014)

No it hasn't been dropped


----------



## bigdp (Dec 18, 2014)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## night-fury (Nov 27, 2014)

bigdp said:


> Any other suggestions?


looks like you would need exernal help ! dell service or local laptop repair shop. I searched with the error code and it seems to be hardware fault. the best way is to first get the LCD cable replaced coz that'll be cheaper. If that does not resolve the issue then its the mainboard/motherboard fault.

It could have been the LCD but since you mentioned the external monitor is also behaving that way, luks like the motherboard. here are a couple of links for your reference:

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19344221
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19599088


----------

